# Unbelievably talkative mouse...?



## JustMouse

My mouse, Jitterbug;









is unusual. She is constantly chittering. It is mostly nonstop, except when sleeping during the day. when she is playing or eating or out with us, she gets very vocal and loud. I've never heard a mouse talk like this.

Any ideas as to why?


----------



## HemlockStud

Sounds like she has a respiratory infection, as mice don't 'chatter' unless their sick usually.


----------



## neurozool

Yup- URI. I thought I had a talkative mouse until one day she was gasping for air and within 2 hours was dead. Get antibiotics ASAP!


----------



## Rhasputin

There -is- such a thing as a talkative mouse. But it's usually quiet. Your mouse probably has a URI, you can buy antibiotics online, from a pet store, from a feed store, or from your vet.


----------



## moustress

I've had meeces who went on like that for months. I don't think think they were physically sick, just a bit bonkers. I've meeces who chirped at me, and I'd chirp back, and we'd have a little 'conversation' like that. Again, not sick. Could be bruxxing (toothgrinding). Again, that could be a bonkers sort of thing.

Or, as has been said, she could be sick.


----------



## zany_toon

I have a mouse who talks all the time except when sleeping too. He's been checked out by the vet and doesn't have a respiratory infection (although when he does his talking develops a sharp, loud crack at the end of everything he says.) Mintola started talking just before he was separated from his brother 8 months ago (they had been together 9 months) and only stops talking now when he isnt well. I've added this video of him when he first started talking but will try and get another tonight for you as he is even louder now! He's the only mouse I have that does it and I think it's wonderful having amouse who likes to talk to me (although his brother does chirp if he I don't let him out quick enough or if I ignore him!!) I was hoping one of his sons might talk too just so that when he passes on I'd have a little reminder of my talkative gentleman but they are having none of it!



Edited: because I'm an idiot and thought that he didn't talk only when he was speaking instead of when he was sleeping!!


----------



## WillowDragon

I have had several chirpy mice... but yes, usually it means either they are sick, or have been sick in the past and thier is scarring to the lungs.

W xx


----------



## JustMouse

Jitterbug acts very similar to the mouse in the video - her talkativeness is usually due to her being interested in things. She punctuates everything that she does with a little squeak like she's talking to herself. She doesn't have a raspy or squeeky-ness to her voice usually... and she hasn't been sneezing or coughing. She also is really, really active. I was actually wondering if it were possible that she is hard of hearing, or simply a weirdo.


----------



## Rhasputin

You might want to put her on some anti biotics, anyways, just to make sure.


----------



## Lizzle

Hold on here.

Have you fed this mouse peanuts? Does the hair on her face or neck seem slightly thinner than it should be?

If so, she may be beginning to show signs of squamous metaplasia in her trachea.. Feeding mice peanuts over a long period of time will cause a vitamin A deficiency, as well as [sometimes] blood coagulation problems, eventually leading to death if peanuts are continued to be fed.

I've experienced this first hand, and thank god I was able to save my Big, my first mousie ever, once I discovered this (her favorite treats were peanuts).

If I were you, my very first step would be to start feeding Jitterbug a lot more Vitamin A-containing foods, such as carrots. I truly wish you the best of luck!


----------



## JustMouse

lizashley said:


> Hold on here.
> 
> Have you fed this mouse peanuts? Does the hair on her face or neck seem slightly thinner than it should be?
> 
> If so, she may be beginning to show signs of squamous metaplasia in her trachea.. Feeding mice peanuts over a long period of time will cause a vitamin A deficiency, as well as [sometimes] blood coagulation problems, eventually leading to death if peanuts are continued to be fed.
> 
> I've experienced this first hand, and thank god I was able to save my Big, my first mousie ever, once I discovered this (her favorite treats were peanuts).
> 
> If I were you, my very first step would be to start feeding Jitterbug a lot more Vitamin A-containing foods, such as carrots. I truly wish you the best of luck!


Thanks, her food mix had one or two peanuts in it total, but not much more than that. i will start watching her vitamin A intake more now.


----------

